# Sticky  Discussion Forum Rules - Please Read



## Ripple

*1.* This Discussion Forum is for *fishkeeping discussion only*. Topics not relating to fishkeeping will be removed, regardless of their merit.

*2.* Discussions regarding *specific retailers* or retailer locations are not permitted in the Discussion Forum. You can post reviews in the REVIEWS section. If you have an experience that you wish to discuss that involves an individual or retailer that is either negative or positive, please keep it anonymous.

*3.* If you are *looking to buy* a particular fish or aquarium product, please consider patronizing our SPONSORS section or use our CLASSIFIEDS. Wanted-to-Buy and For-Sale ads are not permitted in the Discussion Forum.

*4.* If you need *help with posting photos* in the Discussion Forum, please use the INSTRUCTIONS in the Photo and Video Forum.

*5.* As always, you are subject to our TERMS OF USE and our REGISTRATION AGREEMENT TERMS.


----------

